# A MAC cupcake?!?!?! <3



## thelove4tequila (Jun 5, 2008)

Look what I _just_ came across! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















How cute it that!?!?! OMG I just loooove ANYTHING cupcakes. I just think they look cute. Seriously. But this is tooo cute. I have even seen MAC eyeshadow cakes. hahahh. Too cute!!!!!!! I'm such a loser because I came straight to Specktra to share. 



I love cupcakes. LOL.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 5, 2008)

i want i want


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 5, 2008)

thats adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want.


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 5, 2008)

Omg that is so awesome love it!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 5, 2008)

I want those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 5, 2008)

those are awesome!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 5, 2008)

On Heatherettes Myspace page there is a cake that was made after the pink compact.


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 5, 2008)

Omg how cool, seriously


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 5, 2008)

Where did you find that? I want one!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 5, 2008)

OMFG!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i just showed my bf "thats sad"
me: "NO IT ISNT!" 
haha


----------



## Patricia (Jun 5, 2008)

omg i want that heatherette bday cake!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2008)

you're not a loser!  when i saw that, my first thought was "there wasn't a barbie loves mac quad!".  now that's a loser for ya!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 5, 2008)

How cute!!!! I want all of them!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 5, 2008)

Cuteness!! i would NEVER eat those! (ok maybe one lol)


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 5, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 5, 2008)

That is too cute!!  I know what kind of cake _I'm_ getting next year!  I don't know why I didn't think of this before.


----------



## kyustman (Jun 5, 2008)

omg!!






i want them all!!!!!


----------



## Babyloo (Jun 5, 2008)

cool as f*ck!!!


----------



## ClareBear86 (Jun 5, 2008)

they are wicked!

alot of time gone into em


----------



## nunu (Jun 5, 2008)

that looks AWESOME!! I WANT!!


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 5, 2008)

Ahh I want one so bad! Actually I want a whole bunch!


----------



## frocher (Jun 6, 2008)

I want all three!  And the cake!


----------



## redambition (Jun 6, 2008)

This is one cupcake i'd break my health kick for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





they're adorable!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 6, 2008)

very cute!!


----------



## xiahe (Jun 6, 2008)

i saw those cupcakes on LJ's mac_cosmetics community...i really really really want one!!!!  they're so freakin adorable....and i LOVE cupcakes too LOL.


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 6, 2008)

So cute & so creative. Love this


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 6, 2008)

I was just thinking why would you want to eat those after all that hard work???


----------



## unbelizable (Jun 6, 2008)

i want!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats a lot of gum paste! lol But those are some gorgeous cupcakes! yummmmmm


----------



## sofabean (Jun 6, 2008)

oooh cute!!!! i wish i was talented enough to make something like that lol


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_you're not a loser!  when i saw that, my first thought was "there wasn't a barbie loves mac quad!".  now that's a loser for ya!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
DITTTO omg


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 7, 2008)

Too cute!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 7, 2008)

While cool, it looks like play-dough


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_oooh cute!!!! i wish i was talented enough to make something like that lol_

 
Haha me too!! Even though I loooove anything cupcakes, I hate making them! I don't have enough patience for all that baking.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_you're not a loser!  when i saw that, my first thought was "there wasn't a barbie loves mac quad!".  now that's a loser for ya!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally noticed that too.
But regardless, it's still reallyyyy cute.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 7, 2008)

I wish I had the talent to create cute cupcakes!  That is adorable!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 15, 2008)

I found NARS cupcakes.  So cute!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_you're not a loser! when i saw that, my first thought was "there wasn't a barbie loves mac quad!". now that's a loser for ya!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
omg so did i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 15, 2008)

that is too cute!!! thanks for sharing that with us!


----------



## allyson (Dec 15, 2008)

Those are so much better than what I was envisioning!


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I found NARS cupcakes. So cute!





_

 
the Nars ones look more edible then the mac ones. lol

but they are all so cute!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 15, 2008)

Yummy!


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 17, 2008)

Who's making all of these things?! I want to commission some for my birthday!

Thats some talent to have.


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 17, 2008)

How cute! I love the little lipstick cupcake


----------



## YSLGuy (Dec 17, 2008)

I collect cupcake stuff and those are awesome.

IM actually making cupcakes for work on Sat. For the Chill launch and a coworkers bday

but I cant do anything like that. LOL


----------



## jetgirl (Dec 18, 2008)

Where are these from?


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I found NARS cupcakes.  So cute!




_

 
Cute!!! Is that Rated R and Santorini?


----------



## Lapis (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh crap I have chocolate fondant left over from my dd's birthday cake, I'm going to try to tint it black, if that works I'm soooooo making some of these!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 18, 2008)

those cakes are gooooorgeous!!!!!!!!!! too pretty to eat...almost! lol


----------



## JaneHorror (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't think I could even eat it, it's too pretty


----------

